# Legal question regarding self defense



## KenpoRush (Oct 25, 2002)

I had a conversation with a young lady with a low-rank black belt (don't remember if it was 1st or 2nd,) and our conversation turned to legal issues.

She made the claim that since she is a black belt that in the state of Texas she had to register herself, (as a lethal weapon?  she really didn't make it clear.)  She did state that when she registered she was advise that she could not use excessive force when defending herself, which she understood it to mean she could not kick, punch or strike anyone unless her life was physically threatened.  She defined "physically threatened" when someone attempted to choke her or assault her with a knife or other lethal weapon...to which she added that her attacker could do most anything else and she would not be able to retaliate for fear of a lawsuit.  She said she suffered an attack not too long ago where she was almost beaten to a pulp  by an abusive boyfriend...but since this guy did not attempt to choke her or attack her with weapons, she could not hit him back.  She was literally pushed around senseless against walls and the floor...got several bruises to show for it as well as a black eye from hitting the floor (according to her.)

And she's telling me this as she claims that she could knock an attacker in a couple of seconds with a single knuckle strike to any pressure point of her choosing, (presumably in the head/neck region.)

I always assumed that, so long as one can claim that their life <b><i>felt</b></i> threatened that they could retaliate with justifiable force...that is, if pushed, do a takedown, if striken, strike back, if attacked with a weapon, disarm and cause little to no injury to attacker.  (Always with some restraint.)  Needless to say I told her I didn't buy her claim that she could not defend herself.  She was adamant in her claim.  I was never told by my Kenpo instructor that I could not defend myself...on the contrary, I was encouraged to do so.  As SGM Parker was once quoted, "...he who hesitates, meditates in a horizontal position."

Can anyone shed some light into this?  Let me sum up my request into (3) questions:

1.)  Can a (state-registered) black belt defend him/her self?
2.)  What is considered "excessive force"?
3.)  Is there any federal/state/local law (any state/city) that prevents black belt martial artists from defending themselves?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm skeptical of the whole story she told you, to be honest.  The "I have to register once I become a black belt" business is one of the longest running cultural myths surrounding the arts.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 25, 2002)

I live in Texas, and although not a law officer, my job requires that
I deal with people in law enforcement, daily.  I've had the 
opportunity to ask a lot of questions, and on top of that, what I
do in my job is maintain the criminal justice system for the county.
(Along side 20 others)  I have NEVER seen a charge where there
is a specific infraction for martial artists. 

It's been explained to me that you can meet force with the exact
force that's been applied to you.  Basically, and eye for an eye.
If someone slaps you, you're legally allowed to slap them back.
If someone chokes you, you're allowed to avoid the choke, and
choke back, etc.  If at anytime you FEEL your life is in danger, you
are allowed to kill.  And as they said it to me,  more than once,
"dead men tell no tales".  

There is also NO requirement in this state to register yourself
as a weapon, as a black belt, as a master of martial arts, or
anything else.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoRush _
> 
> *...
> Can anyone shed some light into this?  Let me sum up my request into (3) questions:
> ...



Damian,

Follow my link here or from my ad in the School Management Forum.
http://www.prepaidlegal.com/info/doughall

My service offers you access to the Law firm of Ross and Matthews here in TX.  They have 120+ attorneys on staff and you can ask them stuff like this and for example get them to represent at no additional charge if your boyfriend/anyone sues you in civil court for any reason, including defending yourself.

It starts at $16/mo.  It is tax deductible.  Email me if you have other questions, I notice they have changed my website.  The service is very comprehensive and covers your entire family.  If you are in San Antonio, I have references you can check with about whether this works and how it works.

I think this story is crap, but I can not give legal advice as I am not an attorney. Since I am licensed to sell this plan I also hesitate just to give my opinion because I want to stay out of trouble.  This lady needs my service badly though.  She is very misinformed.

I hope this helps.  Don't hesistate to contact me via email or phone.
1.877.401.6153.

Good luck.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

I have also previously posted some info about this plan in this thread.

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=2283&referrerid=391

Too bad we can not merge these threads together.  I may ask a mod later.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Oct 25, 2002)

Sharp Phil is right. The whole registering yourself as a weapon in any state is garbage. This was brought up on another thread once. My instructor has been in the martial arts for about 28 years, and has traveled to most states either to train with various people or to attend seminars. I asked him the same question, he said in all his years of training he has never once met anyone that has had to register themselves as a weapon. I say her story is crap.


----------



## Michael_Browne (Oct 25, 2002)

I've never met anyone who actually said they DID register.  I think I might have laughed out loud at that one.  However, one of the issues that will come in to play is perceived threat.  In addtion to the amount of force used.  One item that will be brought to the forefront of this scenario (in court) will be when (and if) the defender became the attacker.  Just because someone throws a punch at you doesn't actually give you the right to put them in the hospital.  However, I'd rather have the skill and take my chances than take my chances without training.


Michael Browne


----------



## WayOfTheKeyboard (Oct 25, 2002)

I am guessing that this woman's story is to help her rationalize about  freezing at the moment of truth. This is only a guess, since none of us know the whole story.

Different states have different self defense laws; some require you to retreat if you can, even if its your home; others dont. For deadly force you have to believe you're in serious or possibly fatal danger. 

Another thing; you can start out defending yourself and go too far and change into the attacker. Like, with the dance of death, you are probably breaking the law when you flip the guy onto his stomach and then stomp him, etc.

Way


----------



## Les (Oct 25, 2002)

In the United Kingdom we have a different set of laws to you guys in the States, but the following is pretty general.

Not withstanding my Kenpo activities, my 'real job' involves training people with regard to personal safety, and that includes what they can and can't do, by law.

In this country, the laws on reasonable force are quite ambiguous, but what it boils down to is this.

When you stand before a jury, you have to convince them that the action you took (applying physical force) was reasonable force, such as a reasonable person would take given those particular circumstances. Stress, fear and panic are facts that must be considered when the jury make their decision.

That is to say that even if you over-reacted, your actions  might prove to have been justified if you REALLY believed you were in danger and you had no other choice.

The bottom line is, you don't have to prove that you used only reasonable force, but rather that the level of force you used was what a reasonable person would use in those circumstances.

Confused? Me to, and I teach the stuff every day.

As to 'registering' your hands as lethal weapons? 
Bullsh*t! (In my opinion).

But when you stand in court, the prosecution will describe your six week beginners course as an intensive hitman style combat course.

Les


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 25, 2002)

The stuff that's been said, so far, sounds pretty reasonable from what I know. Among other things, there's a lot of mythology around today about what some fantasized, politically-correct, "they," won't let you do. But barring a) an insane prosecutor, b) a rich family gunning for you, c) some politician running for office, it sounds to me as though Les was dead on.

In the first place, whatever the law says, it's unlikely that a jury is going to nail you for defending yourself. It's like the questions you always see about shooting a burglar--no, the law doesn't sanction you killing somebody because they might take your TV set. But in practice, all anybody ever says is, "Well, they broke into my house and woke me up, and I thought they were going to attack me and my family, so...wham."

Beyong American mythology, it's possible that the idea about registering your hands comes from a) movies of the Fifties, b) the fact that apparently in Chile, you DO have to register with the State to train in a martial art...apparently, this dates from the Pinochet era, and I'm sorry to say Mr. Parker seemingly was involved in it to some extent.

But other than that, I like the comment that the blaack belt had said this about registering, while asserting that she could do one-shot knockouts and telling the story about the time her boyfriend beat her up. Sounds like somebody badly trained, to me...

Thanks.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 25, 2002)

*No* state in the U.S. of A. requires any black belt to register themselves as anything for any reason.  I have heard of instructors milking money from unsuspecting students with this rubbish, making the students pay them more money so the instructor can 'take care of the registration' for them.  Anyone telling you they needed to register themselves in the U.S. just for being a black belt is: 1) lying or 2) got ripped off as I stated above and doesn't know better.

If an instructor ever tells you this, run.  If some 'black belt' tells you this, try not to laugh in their face.

To be on the safe side (and more info is always good for you), check with a lawyer.  That, or get a copy of your state's statutes.  I have a copy of the Florida state statutes from a few years ago and *nowhere* does it state that a black belt has to 'register' his- or herself.

Cthulhu


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *No state in the U.S. of A. requires any black belt to register themselves as anything for any reason.  I have heard of instructors milking money from unsuspecting students with this rubbish, making the students pay them more money so the instructor can 'take care of the registration' for them.  Anyone telling you they needed to register themselves in the U.S. just for being a black belt is: 1) lying or 2) got ripped off as I stated above and doesn't know better.
> 
> ...



This urban-legend started when boxers had to register and pay a fee to the state to fight in that particular part of the country, and they still do.     It was just another way for the state to make  money out of sporting events.   How it ever came to be that Black Belts had to do it I'll never know.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoRush _
> *She made the claim that since she is a black belt that in the state of Texas she had to register herself, (as a lethal weapon?  she really didn't make it clear.)  She did state that when she registered she was advise that she could not use excessive force when defending herself, which she understood it to mean she could not kick, punch or strike anyone unless her life was physically threatened.  She defined "physically threatened" when someone attempted to choke her or assault her with a knife or other lethal weapon...to which she added that her attacker could do most anything else and she would not be able to retaliate for fear of a lawsuit.  She said she suffered an attack not too long ago where she was almost beaten to a pulp  by an abusive boyfriend...but since this guy did not attempt to choke her or attack her with weapons, she could not hit him back.  She was literally pushed around senseless against walls and the floor...got several bruises to show for it as well as a black eye from hitting the floor (according to her.)
> And she's telling me this as she claims that she could knock an attacker in a couple of seconds with a single knuckle strike to any pressure point of her choosing, (presumably in the head/neck region.)*



Sounds to me like she got her @ss kicked and needed to come up with a solution to justify why she got it kicked because she had issues regarding it.

I have met a guy here in town who was selling his students on the idea that they had to register their hands and he would do it for them for a fee through his dojo. I researched it and in our town/province/country, this was a crock so I told him. He tried to say it was true but after a few calls etc he had to admit he didn't know what was going on. I never went as far as to say he got taken but...he understood inside.

Maybe his teacher was afraid if he used what he knew he'd get his butt kicked and this was a way to make money and make sure his looked good to his students?


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> 
> *This urban-legend started when boxers had to register and pay a fee to the state to fight in that particular part of the country, and they still do.     It was just another way for the state to make  money out of sporting events.   How it ever came to be that Black Belts had to do it I'll never know.
> 
> ...


 

The way I heard it is when our military guys were stationed over in Okinawa(Spl) after WW2, a lot of them harassed the natives. The powers that be in the military ranks did'nt want to lose their base there so soon after the war and had their men register with the Okinawan government as military. That way, the Okinawans knew the difference between military police, who were trained in basic judo and karate, and the general military. Since then, it has snowballed into a fallacy where all black belts has to register themselves as deadly weapon 

I can't recall the facts on this since I read it about seven or eight years ago.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 26, 2002)

OK - I can say with 100% certainty that there is no such thing as registering as a Black Belt in Texas.

We have a section of the penal code that allows for "self-defense", utilizing the "reasonable man doctrine."  That is, you can use the amount of force necessary to protect yourself, OR ANOTHER, from harm, bodily injury, serious bodily injury, or death, that a reasonable and prudent man would deem necessary.  This includes lethal force, and is the same standard as a concealed handgun holder is required to exercise.  Law enforcement officers have a little different standard, but follow the same formula, with the provisio that they are acting under the color of their office.  "Reasonable force" is famous in cases like Rodney King, where you see the lack of it.  In Texas you can utilize the same force used against you, plus a little bit.  There are all sorts of mitigating factors including time of day (was it night), in or out of the home, weapons used, disparity in size or difference in gender (perceptions of what force is "reasonable" to stop the attack.)    I would give specific examples, but then I may have to go to court and testify, or someone quote me as part of a defense, and I rather not put myself in a witness seat or as part of a lawsuit.

This is where it gets sticky for a large male martial artist to go in front of the jury and claim self-defense.  SGM Parker's story about "catalogueing the causes of death" when a Kenpoist got through, would be a tough one to sell to a grand jury.  You absolutely have the right to defend yourself, and should.  But think it out in the school, and practice what your response would be, contingent on the variables in the situation.  Remember "It is better to be tried by 12, rather than carried by 6", and you should be ok if you exercise common sense.

There is also a less well known defense strategy from a criminal assualt charge called "mutual combat".  It requires a burden of proof that the "contact" was not unwanted and mutual.  

Whoever came up with the urban legand about registering your hands it was no time recently.  I remeber it as far back as the 60's, with maybe Maxwell Smart in Get Smart being the first ... or maybe it was Bruce Lee in The Green Hornet?  Ok,  maybe I am dating myself, but I do absolutely remember Maxwell Smart saying his hands were registered weapons in that high nasal voice right before someone punched him out.

Every state has provisions for self defense, and most utilize the "Reasonable/Prudent man doctrine."  But remember, this does not protect you from civil lawsuits regarding injury or wrongful deaths.  It may not be criminal, but you can still be held liable in a civil suit.  That is why I do have Doug Hall's prepaid legal service, although I have never used it, it does provide some peace of mind.  For school owners, it could bankrupt you.  Injuries in the school are usually different and negligence is the primary thing that would have to be proven on the complaintant's part.  So make sure you are there watching and controlling high-risk training (sparring/grappling.)  -  (DOUG, YOU OWE ME MONEY FOR THE PLUG HERE.)

I'll be In San Antonio through Wednesday for an administrative law judges conference and my email will be down since I am taking the time to upgrade some hardware.  See yall when I get back.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *In Texas you can utilize the same force used against you, plus a little bit.*



I am soooo moving to Texas!!!



> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Remember "It is better to be tried by 12, rather than carried by 6", and you should be ok if you exercise common sense.
> *



Nah, _" It's better to injure 10, than to kill one."_ That way you can send them back to warn their friends not to %$#@ with you. Then if they bring their friends back, you can %$#@ them up too!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> Nah, " It's better to injure 10, than to kill one." That way you can send them back to warn their friends not to %$#@ with you. Then if they bring their friends back, you can %$#@ them up too!
> *



ROFLMAO GouRonin has my vote for the the funniest poster on this board. 'Hides as Gou's ego expands, even further then it already has, as it eclipses the sun'


----------



## SingingTiger (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *Whoever came up with the urban legand about registering your hands it was no time recently.  I remeber it as far back as the 60's, with maybe Maxwell Smart in Get Smart being the first ... or maybe it was Bruce Lee in The Green Hornet?*



And let's not forget Barney Fife.   

Rich


----------



## Kirk (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *I'll be In San Antonio through Wednesday for an administrative law judges conference and my email will be down since I am taking the time to upgrade some hardware.  See yall when I get back.
> 
> ...



Is it in the downtown area?  Maybe we can do lunch!


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoRush _
> 
> *I had a conversation with a young lady with a low-rank black belt (don't remember if it was 1st or 2nd,) and our conversation turned to legal issues.
> 
> ...



As a blackbelt martial artist you must be very careful not to damage your foe too much as the legal system has unrealistic expectations of what we should be able to do.   

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## D.Cobb (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> 
> *As a blackbelt martial artist you must be very careful not to damage your foe too much as the legal system has unrealistic expectations of what we should be able to do.
> 
> ...



Yeah, or you can do what every second wanna be in Australia recommends as justifiable. Tell the court, "I feared for my life."

It is so hard to believe when a guy says it, who weighs over 100Kg.

Well done on your black belt Sammy.

--Dave


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *ROFLMAO GouRonin has my vote for the the funniest poster on this board.*



I accept your vote. In fact what you need to do is set it up as a poll here on martial talk in it's own post.
 



> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *'Hides as Gou's ego expands, even further then it already has, as it eclipses the sun'*



Nah, I keep it in it's own spot in the garage. It won't fit through the door of my house.
:shrug:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



First Off, I agree with everyone, the story she told was a flat out lie. At least most of it. 

Here is an article I have from the "The ultimate Martial Arts Questions and Answers" book regarding the story that Kenpo Wolf stated.

-"This myth seems to have circulated widely among the uninformed. But here's how this one started and to what end it has evolved.

   This misconception started in the 1960's with U.S. Marines stationed in Okinawa who trained in Karate. According to retired world heavyweight karate champion Joe Lewis, a former U.S. Marine who trained there, marines training in karate in Okinawa were required by the Marine Corps to register as karate students. 
   This rule was due to the many fights that broke out involving off-duty marines on the island. The military police could than be informed whether any rowdies were trained in karate and thus might be more difficult to deal with on a physical level.
   The myth further evolved with some unknown black belt warning his opponent, my hands are licensed weapons," in an effort to scare him away.
   There is no known law, as of the writing, that requires black belts to register their hands with any state or federal law enforcement agencies. Be aware, however, that most state laws cite that you can only defend yourself with force equal to the attack. So if a bully was just calling you names and you cripple him for life, you could be held responsible. Use common sense in all self defense situations."- The Ultimate Martial Arts Q&A Book.

Here in Wisconsin we are allowed to reasonably defend ourselves, with a reasonable about of force, to stop what we reasonably  perceive to be a threat to ourselves or a third party. That is just about word for word from our state statute.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *Here is an article I have from the "The ultimate Martial Arts Questions and Answers" book regarding the story*



I have that book. Some good stuff in it.


----------



## Aaron (Oct 28, 2002)

I've been a cop in Washington state for over 10 years, Mr. Billings post is right on the money.  Although the states of Washington and Texas are about as far apart on the liberal scale as two states can be, they are almost identical when is comes to "use of force" by a citizen. 

There has never been any law that requires a martial artist to register themselves on either the state or federal level.  From reading the posts it looks as though you all already know this.

Mr. Billings explanation of the "reasonable person" standard is also correct (and well written I might add).  We use the phrase "no reasonably effective alternative to the use of force appeared to exist...." meaning at the time you saw no other way to deal with the situation.  

This could include a pre-emptive strike, if you felt and can explain that at the time you saw no other alternative.  Your actions, however, must be reasonable, stomping the throat of your unconscience attacker would not be seen as "reasonable".

Of the fight calls I have responded to in my career about 90 percent of them are between two morons with inferiority complexes!  The other 10 percent were the good citizen popping some dirtbag in the mouth.  These always end with the citizen getting a pat on the back and the dirtbag spending the night courtesy of the city on "provoking and assault" charge.  Most assault calls involving a good citizen (ie. martial artist) and a drunk are handled in the field by the responding officer, meaning you probably won't end up having to explain yourself to a jury.

My most humble advice to any martial artist would be not to "what if" an imaginary situation to death.  If you study martial arts and your asking yourself these questions then you have already prepared for an encounter.  All you need to do is trust in yourself to react reasonably.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 28, 2002)

I heard this sort of story several years ago as well and it sounds like bull.
It might be different from state to state in the US.............although I doubt there is a need to register. 
However, being taken to court for using excessive force and being a "trained" martial artist would not look to good to a judge and jury I would imagine.


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *Yeah, or you can do what every second wanna be in Australia recommends as justifiable. Tell the court, "I feared for my life."
> 
> ...



Cheers Cobby  you too mate

what a killer grading.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## cdhall (Apr 13, 2009)

cdhall said:


> Damian,
> 
> Follow my link here or from my ad in the School Management Forum.
> http://www.cdouglashall.com
> ...



This is sort of a bump, with corrections. 

But I want to add that I have been threatened on my own property and I hesitated to destroy the guy harassing me because he was bigger and presumably stronger than me and I was going to maim him and break stuff if it came to blows. I did not want to grapple or spend any time taking his shots. It was going to be ugly.

But apparently, like in the classic examples, he was afraid of me because I did not back down from him. I knew I would be in the clear if he attacked in any way, so I was waiting for him to move. He left. 

My son was VERY disappointed but I told him this was a priceless application of Kenpo/Martial Arts and he needs to get a clue.

I didn't get a scratch on me and I haven't heard from this guy again.

I called my Attorney and he told me the law and I even went online and printed it for reference. Invaluable.

Next time I see this guy I know how I'm able to respond. Against any guy for that matter. Anywhere in Texas. So if you have questions about this stuff, contact me. I recommend my services highly of course and I have refernces. For $17.00/mo I can get my attorney on the phone at 3am if I'm arrested or detained by law enforcement or security personnel in addition to being able to call during business hours about stuff like this.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 13, 2009)

GouRonin said:


> Nah, _" It's better to injure 10, than to kill one."_ That way you can send them back to warn their friends not to %$#@ with you. Then if they bring their friends back, you can %$#@ them up too!



That is so funny! I've said that before. Too many Kung-Fu movies I guess... I think now I tend to think the other way. I don't want to mess with 10 guys twice (or once for that matter).


----------



## cdhall (Apr 13, 2009)

Michael Billings said:


> Every state has provisions for self defense, and most utilize the "Reasonable/Prudent man doctrine."  But remember, this does not protect you from civil lawsuits regarding injury or wrongful deaths.  It may not be criminal, but you can still be held liable in a civil suit.  That is why I do have Doug Hall's prepaid legal service, although I have never used it, it does provide some peace of mind.  For school owners, it could bankrupt you.  Injuries in the school are usually different and negligence is the primary thing that would have to be proven on the complaintant's part.  So make sure you are there watching and controlling high-risk training (sparring/grappling.)  -  (DOUG, YOU OWE ME MONEY FOR THE PLUG HERE.)
> 
> -Michael
> UKS-Texas



WOW. I just updated a post of mine on this thread and I SOOO wanted to say that Mr. Billings is a client but I never do that without advance permission.

Mr. Billings gets a free lunch at his convenience, let me know when and where, sir.

But the law has changed since this post was written and my recent update was based on a recent event that involved changes to this law.

Mr. Billings is right on to my limited and humble knowledge. Also, my services are good in Every State in the US plus parts of Canada (Alberta, British Columbia, Manitoba and Ontario).

Contact me for more info about what it can do for you personally and about how my business plan can help your business/studio/day job.


P.S. I'd like business partners in those 4 provinces if anyone is interested in an additional income stream.


----------



## Bill_Hunsicker (Apr 13, 2009)

clapping_tiger said:


> Here in Wisconsin we are allowed to reasonably defend ourselves, with a reasonable about of force, to stop what we reasonably perceive to be a threat to ourselves or a third party. That is just about word for word from our state statute.


 

Isnt amazing how many times the word reasonable is used to describe your state of mind in a fight situation?  Truthfully, if my family is being threatened, I dont thing "reasonable" is even anywhere near the top 1000 words I am considering as I beat the jerk to a pulp.

Also, living in texas and teaching here, I have to agree with Mr. Billings.  No law requires us to register, and the ladys story was more than likely self justification for geting her **** stomped.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 13, 2009)

So this woman stood there while her boyfriend kicked the crap out of her, and she didn't respond for fear of liability. Anyone in their right mind will tell you that this story is BS.

When I was training in Dublin, my teacher told me a story of a woman that had come to sign up at the studio a couple of months before I arrived. He said that she was adamant that she had to register her hand with the local Garda (police) station. For a bit of fun, one of the black belts asked her to place her right hand on a piece of paper. She did so and he drew a line around her hand and told her that, if she wanted she could take this paper to the police and they would put it on file. A few days later she came back to the studio with a photocopy of the hand drawing that had been rubber stamped by the police and they told her to take it back to her instructor for him to put it in his files. It's good to know that the coppers have a sense of humour about this sort of thing too.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 13, 2009)

So did you wear a gas mask to keep from suffocating on the smell of crazy coming off this woman? Run. From. Her.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 5, 2009)

I believe that she was messing around with you.  You do not have to get registered with your state after testing for any degree.  If her boyfriend was throwing her around and beating her up like she had told you, she would defend herself appropriately, I garentee you that.  There would also at that point be no reason for a lawsuit against her because she was defending herself and not the one attacking.  I mean sometimes you could be affraid of a lawsuit if you are to use your knowledge of Kenpo the wrong way, but in her case at least, she could go after him in a lawsuit.  Overall, I do not understand where she was coming from with telling you this, or what she was trying to point out.


----------

